# Beginner's Forum?



## cara (Feb 1, 2009)

As there are so many Newbies here who have no clue about cooking at all wouldn't  it be a good idea to give them an extra section where we could explain basics (how to cook potatoes/ best way to cook a steak e.g.) and make recommendations for simply explaining cookbooks?


----------



## justplainbill (Feb 1, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea.  However certain basics can be quite regional-  e.g. water quality (characteristics), altitude, and product availability.


----------



## cara (Feb 1, 2009)

that would be the place to explain these things ;o)


----------



## fahriye (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes very good idea, I know from my own kids that sometimes they need help with simple, basic cooking, when they are just starting out.


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Feb 1, 2009)

I think its a great idea.  I'd participate.


----------



## Alix (Feb 1, 2009)

Once upon a time we tried something like that for the younger crowd (newer cooks) and it just didn't fly. It may be time to look at it again though.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm still a total n00b when it comes to cooking and I sometimes feel dumb posting basic questions so I don't ask and try to look for answers elsewhere.....or I just ask my wife.


----------



## Alix (Feb 1, 2009)

Roadfix, just post your "dumb" question anyway. Honestly we ALL have those questions even if we've cooked for years. My latest was "what the heck are grits?"

We're still in discussion about this so I'll let you know what happens.


----------

